# Lodge Dues?



## mrpesas (Oct 5, 2011)

What are your current annual Lodge Dues?  Also, how much is your Endowment?


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 5, 2011)

both endowments at $500.  One yearly dues $75, one at $100.

Every lodge I've attended since the DDGM visits are now talking about their financial futures.  Grand Lodge was able to relay a strong message that seems to have gotten through.  Local lodges did need to be jarred into the 21st century.  Let's hope the right decisions are made across the board.


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 5, 2011)

One lodge is $53 and the other is $55.  As DDGM, I found that is about average for my district. I did, however, find that one lodge's dues are set at $39. With Grand Lodge dues and assessments at $26.50, I really don't know how this lodge keeps its lights on.

I don't know of any lodge in Kentucky with an endowment fund.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Lodge dues are way too low.


----------



## JJones (Oct 5, 2011)

We've been talking about this at our lodge recently as well.  It seems pretty understood that it's not a matter of 'if' but a matter of 'when' we're going to have to raise our dues, unfortunately, I don't think anyone wants to be 'that guy' who raised them.

Speaking of endowments, I think that's something else we're going to have to really consider raising the cost of also, especially when we raise our dues.  Our lodge is already losing quite a bit of money from endowed members and if we raise our dues to a $100 dollars or more then that $500 dollar endowment is going to start looking a lot more tempting.


----------



## tom268 (Oct 6, 2011)

In my lodge, annual dues are at about 570 US$, plus meal plus drinks, plus the collection at every meeting. That is a bit above average for Germany. The average is about 280 to 500, depending on the size of a lodge, number of meetings and if they own a house or rent rooms. Half that for students. We have no other mode of membership, no 1time payment for life, nothing. Additional donations are always accepted.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 6, 2011)

Our dues are $65. Endowments are $650. Which is about average around here. There are few that hover in the area of $50 and some up to $100. We are sitting on ours at the current rate for a while. Financially we are in good shape so we don't have the money problems some of the other local Lodges have.


----------



## Ashlar (Oct 6, 2011)

Mother Lodge $53 , second Lodge $100 . My mother lodge is doing great financially as is .

My second lodge just raised it's dues this year , our lodge building is a HUGE 4 story monster and all the 50+ year Gold Card (free members) members are killing us .


----------



## mrpesas (Oct 6, 2011)

We are voting on increasing dues to $150 tonight (up from $90).  Endowment is $500.  Our problem is also that about half of our members are Endowed and not paying yearly dues (this is my understanding at least).


----------



## cog41 (Oct 6, 2011)

$150.00?? Ouch!

I know some are higher than that, but for me anything over $100.00 is a little steep.

Then again expenses are expenses and everything else seems to be going up too.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Oct 6, 2011)

Ashlar said:


> Mother Lodge $53 , second Lodge $100 . My mother lodge is doing great financially as is .
> 
> My second lodge just raised it's dues this year , our lodge building is a HUGE 4 story monster and all the 50+ year Gold Card (free members) members are killing us .



Ashlar, Those 50+ year Gold Card members that are "killing" you are the ones who made sure that Masonry was here when you (and I) and any younger Mason got here. They paid dues, whatever they were, or endowments, for Five Decades. They deserve the little pin from Grand Lodge and thanks from the rest of us.


----------



## davidterrell80 (Oct 6, 2011)

It costs about $20 to eat at a decent restaurant. Once a month for a year... $240. Surely, the lodge is worth at least that much.

In about 1997, I did a study of my Lodge's dues over the previous 150 years of its existence, correcting the figures for inflation. The amounts worked out to cycle between $40 and $60 per year (in 1997 dollars). At that time, the dues were $40 and the Lodge was barely able to function. Those amounts, in 2011 dollars are $56 to $84 per year.

In my opinion, the lodge should notify all Endowed members of the amount returned each year from the GL Endowment, and the current dues and, if there is a shortfall, request a donation equivalent to the difference.


----------



## Ashlar (Oct 7, 2011)

Timothy Fleischer said:


> Ashlar, Those 50+ year Gold Card members that are "killing" you are the ones who made sure that Masonry was here when you (and I) and any younger Mason got here. They paid dues, whatever they were, or endowments, for Five Decades. They deserve the little pin from Grand Lodge and thanks from the rest of us.



You act as if I was attacking them . I was not attacking them , just stating a fact . But I will now . They out number the dues paying members , and no they were not supporting our lodge for decades . They paid , up until a few decades ago , single digit dues . A paltry $9.00 a year , and these are the same men who came out in force and fought raising dues for years and years (the only time they ever darkened the door of the lodge was to vote down a dues raise ) and was not looking out for the future of the lodge but looking out for their own wallets . And now the lodge has nothing in it's savings and is hanging on by the skin of our teeth . But they are now free members so they do not care what we raise our dues . We are in Pi** poor shape financially today, because of what THEY did (or did not do) in the last 5 decades .

We had a few generous brothers who had left money to the lodge in their wills , and this is why we have made this far . This is how the lodge paid their GL assessments for these (now)Free members through the years , because these Brothers who I am supposed to thank for their service did not want to raise dues . And now all that money is gone also .


----------



## calee (Oct 7, 2011)

Dues $100, Endowment $800


----------



## Kiltedmapleleaf (Oct 7, 2011)

Our yearly dues are $250 and we meet twice a month


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 7, 2011)

Kiltedmapleleaf said:


> Our yearly dues are $250 and we meet twice a month



Now, that's more like it should be.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 7, 2011)

Lodge dues $240 those who don't pay will be delt with accordingly.


----------



## mrpesas (Oct 8, 2011)

This is a hard decision and definitely seems to fall along generational lines.  It's all understandable too.  In my mind, a can of "soda" should cost $0.50, but nowadays it's hard to find for under $1.00.  I think the same mentality exists with Dues.  If you came up with $50 Dues, it's very shocking to think they will be raised to over $100.  But, since I'm new, and I can spend $100 in one day at the gun show just buying ammo, these dues don't bother me.  I am also not on a fixed income, and I can understand the concerns of those that are.  But, like others have said, increasing Dues is required if we want to keep the doors open.

Our vote to raise Dues to $150 passed 24-1 with 1 Brother abstaining.


----------



## Bro Mike (Oct 8, 2011)

We have dues set at $120 and endowment are $800 as of last year.  We did have a few men decide to not continue as members (mostly plural members) when we went up from $72 on dues.


----------



## Kiltedmapleleaf (Oct 8, 2011)

As a Canadian brother, can I ask you what an endowment is with regards to masonry

Sent from my iPad using Freemasonry


----------



## Bro Mike (Oct 8, 2011)

Here in Texas, the endowment cost is set by individual lodges and invested in a fund that is managed/overseen by the GL.  Disbursements from the fund, back to lodges are based on the interest earned during the previous year.  That money offsets the per capita fees that lodges pay back to GL per each member.  A brother who buys an endowment is relieved from paying annual dues.  But his portion of the endowment pays annual returns to his lodge and GL in perpetuity.  

In reality, the GL has not paid a disbursement in several years (I should have said - the GL did not pay a disbursement for several years so lodges had to make up...)  so lodges have to make up the difference in the per capita that is sent to GL.  The situation is having a huge impact on lodges across our state.

That is an over simplified, thumbnail sketch of the endowment system in Texas. The issues that are involved in the pros and cons of endowments are much bigger and already documented elsewhere on the site.


----------



## JJones (Oct 9, 2011)

Our lodge received returns a few months ago for the first time in a few years.  Unfortunately, the amount received was a little lower than we would have gotten if they had just paid their dues normally.

It also hasn't and probably never will, make up for any amounts lost during the years we didn't get any return.


----------



## sands67 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Dues at my Canadian Lodge*

At out Lodge our dues are 50 dollars a year and we do not have an endowment.  We do fundraisers throughout the year and our Lodge is in good shape financially.


----------



## cemab4y (Oct 9, 2011)

I belong to a lodge in KY. The dues are $65, which I think is a bargain. I would not object to a reasonable dues increase, at least enough to keep up with the increased costs since our last increase. 

One example I want to relate:

Mizpah Shrine (Fort Wayne IN), had a dues rate of $40 per year, for about seven years. The Shrine center had about 4800 members. They were experiencing increased costs, over the seven years they went without a dues increase, but were never willing to increase dues.

When the situation reached critical, they finally voted to increase dues to $80 per year, which is a double. Problem is, half of their membership demitted, so now they have half the members, paying twice the old dues. So their income is the same, and their membership base is cut in half. 

If they had "nibbled up", the dues increase, instead of doubling it, I believe they would not have had half their membership drop out.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 9, 2011)

Bro Mike said:


> In reality, the GL has not paid a disbursement in several years (I should have said - the GL did not pay a disbursement for several years so lodges had to make up...)  so lodges have to make up the difference in the per capita that is sent to GL.



Actually, this year there was a disbursement of $25 per endowed member. Unfortunately the GL per capita this year is also $25. In my Lodge, out of a total of 68 members, only 31 pay dues- the rest are either endowed or 50-year+ members. Not only is it unfair to expect less than half of the membership to carry all of the expenses of the Lodge, but increasing the dues enough to cover all of the Lodge's expenses would most likely result in those members either demitting or becoming endowed themselves. We've already increased the dues 25% this year just to cover the increase in the per capita. Mebbe we should be buying lottery tickets. :grimace:


----------



## Bro Mike (Oct 10, 2011)

Bill, 

Thanks for clarifying that.  I did know there was a disbursement this year, but I did not know how much it was.  I assumed it was less than $25.




Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Actually, this year there was a disbursement of $25 per endowed member. Unfortunately the GL per capita this year is also $25.


----------



## chancerobinson (Oct 10, 2011)

Bro Mike said:


> Bill,
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that.  I did know there was a disbursement this year, but I did not know how much it was.  I assumed it was less than $25.



The disbursement was technically $5/$100 share.  Since most endowed members have endowed at $500, the lodge received $25/member.

Our lodge recently raised dues from $50 to $75.  Endowment from $500 to $800 and degree fees from $120 to $180.  No one could remember the last time that our dues were raised, but it had been some time in the 1980s.

I agree with others in that Masonry is worth much more than we currently pay in dues and fees, but I also believe that increases must be done incrementally in order to prevent a mass of demits, suspended NPDs, etc.


----------



## Preston DuBose (Oct 11, 2011)

We just recently voted our dues up to $80 from $65. I don't remember what our endowment is off-hand. We have a number of brothers on fixed incomes, so we try to be mindful of increases. The downside is that it puts a lot of pressure on us to have effective fundraisers and doesn't leave much for scholarships or charity.


----------



## adam (Oct 17, 2011)

Our dues are $120/year and endowment is $700


----------



## Rick Clifton (May 30, 2012)

Reply to post #23.


I guess half of your members didn't place much value on being a mason, $80/yr, $6.66/mo, $ 1.53/week, .22 cents a day.


If you double your dues and lose half of the members, you bring in the same money and send half as much to the GL.

Your ahead, WAY Ahead.

Lookie there, first post and screwed it up.


----------



## JJones (May 30, 2012)

Brother Lins, couldn't the lodge vote to raise the endowment price along with yearly dues?  I think it's believed among a lot of brothers that dues need to go up but I think endowments should appear less attractive as well.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 30, 2012)

JJones said:


> Brother Lins, couldn't the lodge vote to raise the endowment price along with yearly dues?  I think it's believed among a lot of brothers that dues need to go up but I think endowments should appear less attractive as well.


 
Yes, they can, but that would only affect those who choose endowed memberships afterward. The true value of an endowed membership is that the Lodge will receive the interest earned on the endowment, if any, in perpetuity.


----------



## chrmc (Jun 1, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Yes, they can, but that would only affect those who choose endowed memberships afterward. The true value of an endowed membership is that the Lodge will receive the interest earned on the endowment, if any, in perpetuity.


 
And that seem to be the really interesting point. If financial market is good and the interest and payout is high, then the endowments work great. Believe they also carry on even after a brother is deceased (correct me if I'm wrong), so that's another plus for them. 
The challenges is that when they don't pay out, it makes current lodge economics hard. Most lodges have a lot of fixed expenses in their buildings, electricity, insurance etc that have to be paid each year, and if you only have half of your members pay them it get's tricky. 

Think the endowments might have been a good idea at some point, but not sure if it's a winner in the long run, but would love to hear what other people thing.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 1, 2012)

chrmc said:


> Most lodges have a lot of fixed expenses in their buildings, electricity, insurance etc that have to be paid each year, and if you only have half of your members pay them it get's tricky.


 
That's the crux of the issue. Our economic model of Lodges owning buildings, in many cases, no longer works. Fewer & fewer Brethren are trying, and often failing, to cover ever-increasing expenses. If Lodges are going to own buildings, those buildings must be able to pay for themselves, generally by hosting enough different users- be they Masonic groups or otherwise.


----------



## chrmc (Jun 1, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> That's the crux of the issue. Our economic model of Lodges owning buildings, in many cases, no longer works. Fewer & fewer Brethren are trying, and often failing, to cover ever-increasing expenses. If Lodges are going to own buildings, those buildings must be able to pay for themselves, generally by hosting enough different users- be they Masonic groups or otherwise.



Very true. I like the model they have in Europe. There several lodges often shares one lodge building and the expenses. They then each either have their own big room in the building or they all just share. 
I'm certain there are drawbacks to that too, but from an economic perspective it's good.


----------



## Observer (Jun 2, 2012)

You would hope those endowed brothers would recognize their endowment is a "gift" to their lodge and still be willing to contribute their "annual dues" to help cover operating expenses and per capita. Unfortunately, too many use it as a personal cost-savings measure.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 2, 2012)

Observer said:


> You would hope those endowed brothers would recognize their endowment is a "gift" to their lodge and still be willing to contribute their "annual dues" to help cover operating expenses and per capita. Unfortunately, too many use it as a personal cost-savings measure.


 
Great take!  I do ... but I'm the kind of guy who thinks it's also my duty to pay for the highways I use and public servants who protect and serve me.


As far as Brother Bill_Lins77488's comments I can only say ...

Bro Bill would be wiser than his years ... if he just hadn't been around *so* long.

 :001_cool:

As in all life, a few carry the many.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 2, 2012)

Bro. Hoff- I'm just glad that I'm *OVER* the hill rather than *UNDER* it!  :lol:


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Jun 7, 2012)

In our PHA District 15-A in Houston, a few of the subordinate Lodges in the District share expenses for a building where our particular Lodge meets bi-monthly, which is owned by True Level Lodge #226, PHA, F&AM.   We all share expenses on the building, by paying an agreed upon rental fee per meeting.  (approx. $55/meeting, which can be paid semi annually or monthly).    It works for US, and the monies are reinvested in monthly bills, savings, repairs and upgrades to the building.    The Dues for each subordinate Lodge in our District vary.  Our Lodge Dues are $175, and may increase $20, due to the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas increasing Relief by $20.   Brothers in general did not balk, since PHGLoTx Relief had NOT seen an increase in over FIFTEEN years.  

 I will personally push for the $20 increase, which would push Dues to $195-200.  The average age in OUR Lodge is 35 years of age; All but one are gainfully employed at this time, and THAT Brother is one of the hardest working members of our Lodge.    My personal feeing on Dues is that everyone VALUES Masonry in their lives, so they should value the maintenance and upkeep of the Lodge where they practice Masonry.   If they do, one can make the sacrifice if they are gainfully employed with no MAJOR financial issues or illnesses at home (and those of us with children know they WILL occur)   For us, this averages out to a little under $20/month, and $10/meeting.  That is LESS than a Meal at a restaurant, and a little more or less than the cost of some of the Vices which some choose to indulge, i.e., hunting/fishing licenses, deer lease fees, beer, dip, cigarettes, ball game tickets, etc.  

 If your Lodge is feeding you with food as well as Esoteric teachings, this should be seen as a small but necessary sacrifice to maintain the business affairs of the Craft.   Brothers in our Lodge who are having family and/or financial issues are simply encouraged to advise the Craft, work out a payment plan, and that Brother will STILL be welcome in meetings and activities.  A Brother can also work a portion of his dues off, if there is a serious circumstance in this season of his life, and the Craft votes to allow that Brother to put in Lodge Work to offset his dues, which will be picked up by Brothers in the Lodge.     There is, however, a difference between the Brother who *CANNOT* pay, and one who *WILL NOT *pay.   THIS Brother is not considered Square, and will be removed from the Roster after the proper notices in accordance with the Lodge Const/ByLaws are issued to that Brother.

We all place a sentimental value on the Bond of Brotherhood, and time spent teaching newly intiated, passed, and raised Brothers; There should be the same value placed on proper payment of dues, and votes on REASONABLE increases as expenses increase.  For the majority of Brethren reading these posts, I am probably preaching to the choir, as most of pay the Dues, whatever the amount, in order to remain Square.   For those who balk at increases, come up with a good idea for fundraisers in your Lodge, to circumvent the issue of dues increases ever coming to the meeting agenda.    Just my ten cents.............                         *Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Bayou City Lodge #228, PHA, F&AM, Houston, Texas.*


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 10, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Bro. Hoff- I'm just glad that I'm *OVER* the hill rather than *UNDER* it!  :lol:


 

STILL ... not so sure hills are not all together muchly overrated.

 :beer:


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jun 10, 2012)

Brother Jones: 

I completely agree that all brothers should do their fair share in regards to the upkeep of the lodge building.  Once I am raised (June 23rd, very excited!) I plan to be as active as possible in our Temple Building Association (TBA).  My wife and I helped to paint the outside of the lodge building and clean up the inside since we just moved in to our new lodge building not too long ago.  I was so proud of my wife for showing her support.  While she does not know much about the craft she supports me as her husband and trusts my judgement in who and what I bring into my family's life.  

Brother, I am very impressed and appreciative of your lodges differentiation between a brother who will not pay, and one who can not pay.  The ability to work off ones dues during a time of need is, in my humble opinion, a tribute to what Masonry is about.  While I have not known any brothers who couldn't pay in our lodge, I could only hope that our lodge would be so noble as to do the same for a deserving brother in his time of need.  One thing I do promise to the Craft is that if a deserving brother were unable...I would do what I could to assist and keep that brother within our bounds of Masonry.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Jun 11, 2012)

That's what it's all about, Brother.  Never turning the good and dutiful Brother away, simply for economic difficulties.  In this day and age, divorce, child support, layoffs, deaths in family, work injuries, sick spouses or children, etc., are all real world scenarios that plague the Brotherhood as well.   Keeping that in mind, this is EXACTLY when the Brother NEEDS the Fraternity and its support.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 13, 2012)

My KY lodge dues are $65 per year. My Mass lodge dues are $85 per year. I consider these a bargain. Lodge dues have NOT kept up with inflation, and the overall costs of running a non-profit.

Example. Mizpah Shrine Center (Fort Wayne Indiana) kept their dues at $40 for many years. In 2007, the Shrine center decided to double their dues to $80 per year. What resulted was that half of the membership dropped out or demitted. With your dues doubled, and your membership reduced by half, the Shrine center found themselves right back where they started, financially, but with their membership cut in half.

It would have been more advisable to "nibble" up that dues with regular annual dues increases, to keep steady with inflation.


----------



## Bro Bill (Jun 15, 2012)

This week there was considerable discussion about raising Endowment from $500 to $1000 (years too late in my opinion), it passed.  Motion made to raise dues from $55 to $75 to keep up with Grand Lodge per capita increase.  There was much discussion, and will be voted on next month.  Another lodge I belong to has dues of $300.


----------



## Benton (Jun 15, 2012)

Our dues are at $65. I wish they'd up them to at least $100.00. We recently had to have part of our building's slab repaired and while we could cover it, it didn't leave us much wiggle room. We know we're going to need to replace our carpet in a few years, and we haven't started saving for it. (I'm pushing for a checkered pavement, but that's an entirely different discussion.)

And our lodge ought to repaint, refurbish, purchase new lighting for the dining hall, have a licensed electrician come in and replace all the wiring, and many other things, but it hasn't happened because its not essential and we don't have the money. Things that, were our dues a little higher, we could pay for, one project a year.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jun 15, 2012)

When a lodge has to have fundraisers to repair their building or to pay the light bill, the dues are way too low.


----------



## anthonywilson (Jun 18, 2012)

My Lodge asks for $100 per year (plus meals) and $1200 for endowments, but there is talk that our dues might go up to $150 when the WM takes office (in a few weeks), and then they'll go up to $200 when his successor takes office. It stinks because our current/outgoing WM came in under budget (by a few thousand dollars) and I was hoping the Senior Warden would change his mind over the due raising.


----------



## anthonywilson (Jun 18, 2012)

RedTemplar said:


> When a lodge has to have fundraisers to repair their building or to pay the light bill, the dues are way too low.


 
I agree.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 18, 2012)

anthonywilson said:


> there is talk that our dues might go up to $150 when the WM takes office (in a few weeks), and then they'll go up to $200 when his successor takes office. It stinks because our current/outgoing WM came in under budget (by a few thousand dollars) and I was hoping the Senior Warden would change his mind over the due raising.


 
The Brethren could always vote against the proposal.


----------



## anthonywilson (Jun 19, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> The Brethren could always vote against the proposal.


 
Yes, I think that's what will happen but something would have to give. Either endowments would need to go down (back to $500), stop passing the hat for for fundraisers, cut back on some programs (like buying animals from the junor livestock association), or stop pestering endowed members for money. One thing a Brother told on night was that everything he turns they (guys starting an event) want money, $5 or $10 here and there. Although our fundraisers aren't to pay the bills, just to help fund other events that we have through the year.


----------



## rmcgehee (Oct 8, 2012)

Our dues are $65 plus GL per capita tax.This coming year our Life Membership will go from a sliding scale(age and dues amount)to $3200.This large amount will at least allow us to earn the per capita to pay the Man(GL)


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 8, 2012)

Currently we are at $80.00 but looks like we will be going to $100.00 this year. Our endowment is $500.00 and will remain that.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Oct 8, 2012)

We're near Little Rock, Arkansas, so our structure will be a little different, but still similar to other suburban lodges:

Lodge dues are $60 per year.  Perpetual membership (what GLoTX terms "endowment") is indexed to lodge dues, 16 times the annual dues payment at the time you endow.   We currently have 80 dues-paying members, and 57 perpetual, or endowed members.  Grand Lodge per capita fee is $10 per member since 2007, $5 per member for those perpetual guys who paid in before 2007.   For our endowed/perpetual members, we received an average of $16.50 back from the Grand Lodge this year.

We are currently looking at raising dues, probably to the $100 to $120/year level at our December meeting.  Several other lodges, such as Conway, are already at the $100 level.  And having done the math for this little exercise, I definitely see that the perpetual memberships are a derned good deal for the brother, but not so much for the lodge, once you start trying to work out next year's budget ;-)


----------



## chrmc (Oct 8, 2012)

Pscyclepath said:


> I definitely see that the perpetual memberships are a derned good deal for the brother, but not so much for the lodge, once you start trying to work out next year's budget ;-)



It's one of those things. If the fund the endowed memberships go into is giving huge returns as they were in the past, it's great for the lodge to always get the funding for every single member that ever became endowed whether they are active / alive etc. However as the market presently is taking and with returns being much smaller it can quickly hurt you if half your membership isn't paying any more. 
Definitely a dual edged sword.


----------



## widows son (Oct 10, 2012)

We pay $75.00 at my lodge with a 300 something dollar ( its been a while cant remember) entry fee which covers your book of constitution, book of by lawns, apron, bible, and certificate. To me it's worth it


----------



## widows son (Oct 10, 2012)

And by by lawns, I mean by laws. Geeez


----------



## Custer148 (Oct 11, 2012)

In NE, my Mother Lodge dues are $50.00 this year & 2nd Lodge dues are $52.00, our GL assessment is $29.50 and perpetual (or as Texas has it, an endowment) membership is 21 x Lodge dues or $1000.00 whichever is higher (this just went up this year).  We have 9 perpetual members in my lodge, all who had gotten perpetual memberships when the yearly dues were $30.00 = $600.00.


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 15, 2012)

What is a endowment l? My animal lodge dues are 125/yr and each degree is 75. Perpetual is like 20x 125


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 15, 2012)

JustinScott said:


> What is a endowment l? My animal lodge dues are 125/yr and each degree is 75. Perpetual is like 20x 125


The endowment appears to be the same as your perpetual.  Here in my Lodge in NY, we call it Life Membership and is based on an actuarial formula that I do not recall off the top of my head.  

As for dues, my lodge dues are currently $30 with a GL assessment of $30 for a total of $60.  Grand Lodge Assessment is going up $10 over the next five years and lodge dues will increase accordingly.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Oct 15, 2012)

My blue lodge dues are at $365 plus per capita or $406 a year.  Plus $35 a month for dinner and drinks.  So another $370 really.  

So to belong and participate its a minimum of $776 bucks a year.  Most of us belong to a private meeting club to have a cigar and Scotch together and that runs another $38 a month but is not required.


----------



## chrmc (Oct 15, 2012)

Frater Cliff Porter said:


> My blue lodge dues are at $365 plus per capita or $406 a year.  Plus $35 a month for dinner and drinks.  So another $370 really.
> 
> So to belong and participate its a minimum of $776 bucks a year.  Most of us belong to a private meeting club to have a cigar and Scotch together and that runs another $38 a month but is not required.



Cliff, assume that it is a TO lodge and that you get food catered? Do you think you get the extra value for that money compared to a "regular" lodge?


----------



## KD5NM (Oct 16, 2012)

Our Lodge raised dues last year from $60 to $85 partly in response to the increase in GL per capita. We unfortunately lost a few members as a result of the increase, but there was just no other option. With 58 members, 17 endowed ($500) and about twenty 50 year members we depend on donations and fundraisers to pay the bills.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Oct 17, 2012)

> Cliff, assume that it is a TO lodge and that you get food catered? Do you think you get the extra value for that money compared to a "regular" lodge?



My lodge saved me in Masonry.  We average 150% attendance, we have a waiting list to join, and I look forward to every meeting.  They are events, not just a meeting.  I love the food, the drink, the fellowship.  Truly the life changing experience I had hoped to find.


----------



## widows son (Oct 17, 2012)

There have been talks of amalgamation between   Our lodge and the one a town over. We have the same anniversary, pretty much they got their charter on Monday, ours on a Tuesday. We also share the same building


----------

